# PREGNANT-defenitley.



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Alrighty. I posted earlier about a girl I have who I thought might be pregnant, because she had been kept with a male...I'm almost postitive that she is pregnant.
I went away on a 5 day cruise, and just gt back today, and there is a BIG change in her tummy. She kinda looks like a pear, and her abdomen is more hard (like my hamster's was when she was pregnant). 
SO-a few last minute Q's, because I know that if she is pregnant, babies will probably be coming any time now:
-What is the best kind of bedding?
-At what point do I check the pinkies for 'milk bands'?
-How often should I let momma out, and for how long?
-Should momma's diet stay the same (dog food, lab blocks, and veggies, and egg)?


Annnnd, anything else you think would be helpful. =] Thanks! <3


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

- Besides newspaper give her paper towels or the nesting material you can buy in little 
packages at the store, also carefresh is an option but i find newspaper the best/easiest
to clean
- make sure she is in an aquarium or cage without bars or the babies 
could get out
- Feed the female extra protein. Nuts and yogurt are good options as well as HB eggs. 
Peanut butter is also good but some worry about choking
- Before the babies give her just a little (maybe a teaspoon)
-once she has the babies give her more (maybe 2 teaspoons)
-this is so shes not eating more to produce for the babies and 
bloating
- don't touch the babies for the first day (i didn't touch mine for the 
first 5) Play with them everyday after to get them used to people
- keep the cage clean, they will make a mess once they start to get 
older and mom doesn't take care of it
- they will wean naturally, you will notice them eating and drinking hard 
food and water on their own 
- i give my rats produce normally so i put in a little extra for the 
babies also, they liked it
- make sure there are no ledges to climb or the babies might fall off
but make sure they have things to crawl around and play in
- when they start moving on their own they are fast and sporadic so
be careful while holding them
- mom might get aggressive towards you if you are near the babies, let
her climb out of the cage on her own or use a glove to get her out
before getting the babies if she does become aggressive.
(Shell be fine once shes away from them)
- dont let mom be away from the babies for more then a half an hour at
a time but make sure she gets her full exercise in a day.
- around 4 weeks they must be separated by sex or the females can 
become pregnant
- do not put the male back in with your female until after they are 
spayed and neutered because she can beome pregant again as soon
as she gives birth. 
- you should notice milk bands right away if they are eating, check on them often at first to 
make sure you see them, its a tiny white band on the tummy, then you know shes feeding
them
- last tip I have is have fun. They are work and you may happy when
they have homes but they are fun if you take the time and enjoy it.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Okay, thanks SO much! Lola, the momma is currently resting in her aqarium (just for the babies, not her regular cage). I put in her regular Apsen bedding, along with a bunch of shredded paper towels, and she seemed to like that quite nicely, because she has made a good sized nest.
Her belly is HUGE! 
AND I SAW SOMETHING AMAZING! This being my first rat litter (I have had pregnant hamsters though), I am obviously learning about all this stuff. 
I had put Lola back in her aqarium after playing with her a little, and letting her have as much time out of the cage before the babies come, and I was watching her intently. She was still making her nest, and when she was finally content with it ( : ), she layed down to rest (wich I was glad she was finally doing). She was breathing like normal while lying there, and I noticed something SERIOUSLY cool! I could see little baby movements under her fur apart from her breathing, and it was AMAZING! lol
I am REALLY wondering how many she has in there, because she is huge! I'll try and post a pic of her belly before and afterwards. 
Anyways, I just had to share that amazing thing of seeing the little babies vigourisly sqirming around in her belly.  ;D


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

UPDATE:
Here are some pics of Lola's belly, and her many different nests she has made just today. 

Nest #1: http://s425.photobucket.com/albums/pp336/jclements63/?action=view&current=PB090367.jpg

Nest #2: http://s425.photobucket.com/albums/pp336/jclements63/?action=view&current=PB090372.jpg

Belly shots: http://s425.photobucket.com/albums/pp336/jclements63/?action=view&current=PB090362.jpg

http://s425.photobucket.com/albums/pp336/jclements63/?action=view&current=PB090363.jpg

Eating a piece of cheese: http://s425.photobucket.com/albums/pp336/jclements63/?action=view&current=PB090366.jpg

And lastly...
A video of the babies moving in her mid to lower tummy as she's laying down, but you have to watch CLOSLEY:

http://s425.photobucket.com/albums/pp336/jclements63/?action=view&current=PB090373.flv


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

UPDATE:
Ok, she HAS to be having them VERY SOON!
The babies are going crazy inside of her, like doing SUMMER-SAULTS!
She's licking down there some, like she knows it's coming.
She is making last-minute preperations on her nest, and perfecting the paper towels.
She looks stressed/uncomfrtable as the babies move vigorously inside of her.
Lastly, her breathing is getting more heavy.
Is it coming soon?
I'd hate it for her to give birth at night, and for me to miss it, or not be available incase something goes wrong, ya know? I mean,I'm ginving her plenty of privacy (re-checking every hour or so for a minute), but...it's like I'm more nervous than she is, lol


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Hehe, well THEY'RE HERE! <3 This morning, around 5:35, my mom woke me up with a flash light, and said "Katie, PINKS!"  lol
There are 13 healthy babies. ;D 
Lola is being a GREAT mom so far, and is cleaning all of her babies off, licking them, sitting on the keeping them warm, etc. The babies all look great too so far, although there was one point when I was worried SICK! I was watching her and the babies, sitting next to the tank looking in (she doesn't seem to mind my presence much, or even notice) and I thought for a second that I saw a baby with this disease (WARNING: graphic) http://ratguide.com/breeding/figures/anencephaly_figure_1.php, and it shook me up pretty good! I took the little one out, incase it had to be removed because of death, only to find that it was the birth sak over the head with some paper towels! *sigh of relief* I removed the sak from his head along with the towel pieces, and gently put the little booger back in with his siblings. WOW, talk about a sigh of relief!


----------



## Clairebert (Apr 21, 2008)

Aww..haha, that's awesome! Congrats ;D
So many Pinks!


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Sorry I didnt reply sooner but it is normal they give birth at night when they are alone, if you watch them or to much is going on you can stress them and cause problems. The pictures are sweet and Im excited for you. Have a blast!


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Aww, thanks you guys. =]
I just went to check on momma, and ALL the woogly babies have good thick milk bands. It's kinda funny, becuaqse although she's a natural at being a mom, it looks kinda funny when she wobbles over to her nest and then just PLOPS down on the babies. lol.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

OKAY! I finally got pics of the lil ones!
And here they are, all 13 of them!
http://s425.photobucket.com/albums/pp336/jclements63/?action=view&current=PB100397.jpg

http://s425.photobucket.com/albums/pp336/jclements63/?action=view&current=PB100402.jpg

http://s425.photobucket.com/albums/pp336/jclements63/?action=view&current=PB100415.jpg

And this is the 'deflated' Lola:
http://s425.photobucket.com/albums/pp336/jclements63/?action=view&current=PB100414.jpg


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Awww there so sweet. They remind me of mine when I had them. Have fun!!!


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Hehe, so far (note: I'm not the best at telling the sex) it looks as if I have 7 boys, and 6 little girls. 

5 of the babies are hooded (I'm guessing like daddy) and 8 of the lil' ones are looking like their momma. 

They are 4 days old today.  They have all gotten a lot bigger since the day they were born, and all have plump little bellies still. lol

p.s. Did I mention that their little noses are the cutest things in the world! haha


----------

